# multi-age haunt



## malachithewretched (Oct 4, 2013)

I will be doing a haunted house at a local afterschool program with some of my college students. The kids going through the haunted house will range in age from 5 to 14. They come through in multi-age groupings: 5-6 year olds first, 7 - 8 year olds second, etc. 

There is very little set-up time before the haunt, so we probably won't really have time to set up two different age-appropriate houses. We will probably end up using most of the same props for the very little kids and with the older kids. Any advice on how to set up a haunt in a way that works for different age groups that uses basically the same props, and just upping the scare factor as progressively older groups go through?


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Strategic exits for the little ones before they come to the areas that may be too much for them?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe lights on and no actors for the smallest ones. At least no actors who would jump out at them. A guide might be good too if you have enough people- maybe pull some of the actors into guide duty for the little ones.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was going to start a new thread with the following thoughts, but this is as good a spot as any to share them.
I was thinking of some simpler haunts that were aimed at adults, primarily, but the same setup can be used for the multi-age situation you are in.
I was thinking of a witches coffee shop "Witches Brew" with actual items you could serve that are renamed and or configured to fit the theme (baked goods, coffee, tea, etc.) that can be given out as treats for adults or kids, with the real change being in presentation, both item names and how the actors behave. A softer, more friendly atmosphere for the little kids with the names and actor's demeanor changing as the guests get older and more mature. With the simple things like the typical signs changed out for more witch oriented things like "No Hat, No Broom, No Service".
This lets you make very quick and inexpensive props to change out, and also lets you give actual treats (cookies, cupcakes, etc., along with coffee, tea, juice, etc.) to the guests. Think in terms of a Starbucks tweaked for witches and warlocks.
The jokes and the attitude of the actors can change the feel of your scenes without any actual change of props, and as already mentioned, changing the light levels, color, sounds, and so on, can also greatly effect how a scene is perceived by guests.


----------

